# Leftover Salmon ideas please



## 4meandthem (May 30, 2012)

We have been eating Salmon a couple of times a week lately. I could use some fresh ideas on what to use already cooked or leftover salmon in. I have been cooking it in the oven with simple seasonings instead of grilling it.

I already have enough pasta ideas and fish tacos are covered. Fish patties are also my list. A pizza idea would be welcomed.

What ideas can you come up with.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 30, 2012)

Same as with tuna, mix the salmon with mayonnaise, relish, maybe a bit of horseradish, squeeze of lemon juice, mix it up good and serve it on a sandwich. In fact it makes much better sandwiches than tuna IMO.


----------



## Andy M. (May 30, 2012)

Crumble it up and add it to a pasta salad or make it part of a hot pasta dish.


----------



## Somebunny (May 30, 2012)

If I were going to do a salmon pizza......I think I would start with a creamy dill sauce, add some capers, fresh grape or cherry tomato halves and rings of red onion and small chunks of the salmon.  I'm not sure what I would do about cheese, some folks don't think cheese goes well with fish.  But maybe some feta....or if the thought of cheese and fish doesn't bother you, then traditional pizza cheese.   Whatcha think?


----------



## merstar (May 30, 2012)

Make Salmon Nicoise - There are lots of recipes on the net, and here's one to check out from Ina Garten:
Roasted Salmon Nicoise Platter Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network
More salmon ideas here:
What to do with leftover cooked salmon? [Archive] - CookingLight.com Community


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 30, 2012)

IMO fish and cheese go together well except for people who don't like one or the other.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 30, 2012)

We eat a lot of salmon, too. A few ideas:



Fried salmon cakes
Salmon hash
Salmon and noodles tossed in Alfredo sauce and baked
Salmon and asparagus over a toasted English muffin w/ Hollandaise


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 30, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> We eat a lot of salmon, too. A few ideas:
> 
> 
> Salmon and asparagus over a toasted English muffin w/ Hollandaise


That sure sounds good! You should be running a B&B. You'd get a brisk business from DC members alone!


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Greg!


----------



## buckytom (May 30, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> IMO fish and cheese go together well except for people who don't like one or the other.




that's a tricky subject. i agree that the "rule" about cheese and fish not being complimentary is ridiculous. there are certainly a number of exceptions that shoot down the rule. 

but it is a difficult pairing.

as far as cooked salmon goes, salmon cakes or burgers comes to mind. the difference is how you serve them.  

salmon with diced veggies (multicolour peppers, onions ory scallions, squash or eggplant, fennel, tomaroes, etc.)  mixed into rice is nice.

how about a salmon dip (blend salmon with cream cheese or sour cream) served with pita wedges?

salmon chunks in a light onion broth, japanese style, is also good


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 30, 2012)

buckytom said:


> salmon with diced veggies (multicolour peppers, onions ory scallions, squash or eggplant, fennel, tomaroes, etc.)  mixed into rice is nice.
> 
> how about a salmon dip (blend salmon with cream cheese or sour cream) served with pita wedges?



++ on both ideas.

Asians always mix their used refrigerator contents into fried rice recipes, including the fried rice itself, which is yesterday's steamed rice reheated and fried in a wok, and then clean out your refrigerator to fancy it up.

Most people probably think fried rice is a recipe you cook from scratch. Not so. It's the Asian way of using leftover ingredients.

The dip sounds great! I'd cook salmon just to create the dip.


----------



## Barbara L (May 30, 2012)

My nephew made a really good salmon casserole that I liked. I'm sure it would work with already cooked salmon. I don't know what all was in it other than salmon and potatoes, but it reminded me of scalloped potatoes, so I think you could just play with the concept and find something you like.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 30, 2012)

All great ideas so far. I will try them in the next few weeks.


----------



## buckytom (May 30, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> ++ on both ideas.
> 
> Asians always mix their used refrigerator contents into fried rice recipes, including the fried rice itself, which is yesterday's steamed rice reheated and fried in a wok, and then clean out your refrigerator to fancy it up.
> 
> ...


 
i wasn't initially thinking fried rice; more of a biryani with basmati, but fried sound great as well. especially with bits of frizzled salmon skin! yum.


----------



## Cerise (May 31, 2012)

Mock/Faux Sushi

Flour tortillas spread w/ cream cheese & chives
Salmon
Avocado or cucumber
Cooked & cooled rice w/ lime zest

canned salmon sushi - Bing Images

Salmon (& hashbrown) chowder

Have you worked with rice paper?
You could stuff & roll it with salmon, avocado & whatever you like

Salmon mousse on thin slices of cucumber with dill.

You mentioned no tacos, but maybe you migh like this idea

Salmon tacos with avocado/mango salsa, or sour cream/horseradish/dill sauce

Salmon "Martini"
BHG's Newest Recipes:Salmon "Martini" Recipe

Pan Bagnet (Nicoise salad sandwich)

Salmon/avocado cakes
Avocado stuffed crab cakes

Salmon croquettes


----------



## 4meandthem (May 31, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Mock/Faux Sushi
> 
> Flour tortillas spread w/ cream cheese & chives
> Salmon
> ...


 
I made some "California Roll" wraps with smoked salmon for my last picnic.
I will do again with leftover baked salmon and leftover quinoa for for the rice. A little carrot,avacado,cucumber and sesame seeds and I am there. I also made a sauce with soy,splenda,mayo and srihacha that put inside.

The other ideas are great too. The salmon and hashbrown chowder sounds interesting. Got a recipe?


----------



## 4meandthem (May 31, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> My nephew made a really good salmon casserole that I liked. I'm sure it would work with already cooked salmon. I don't know what all was in it other than salmon and potatoes, but it reminded me of scalloped potatoes, so I think you could just play with the concept and find something you like.


 
That might make a great breakfast dish. Salmon,o'brien potatoes and maybe some green chili's  with egg and cheese.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 31, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Same as with tuna, mix the salmon with mayonnaise, relish, maybe a bit of horseradish, squeeze of lemon juice, mix it up good and serve it on a sandwich. In fact it makes much better sandwiches than tuna IMO.


 
Def going to do this!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 31, 2012)

Somebunny said:


> If I were going to do a salmon pizza......I think I would start with a creamy dill sauce, add some capers, fresh grape or cherry tomato halves and rings of red onion and small chunks of the salmon. I'm not sure what I would do about cheese, some folks don't think cheese goes well with fish. But maybe some feta....or if the thought of cheese and fish doesn't bother you, then traditional pizza cheese. Whatcha think?


 
Better than what I was thinking!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 31, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> We eat a lot of salmon, too. A few ideas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am with Greg on the last one! DAMN! That sounds good. I would cook the salmon just to do that. Champagne and a mini caviar cheesecake to go with. Probably just ate two days worth of calories right there!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 31, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Crumble it up and add it to a pasta salad or make it part of a hot pasta dish.


 
I have been making alot of salmon pasta dishes with capers, lemon,tomato etc. Got something different in mind? Totally different quisine. Kid freindly.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 31, 2012)

merstar said:


> Make Salmon Nicoise - There are lots of recipes on the net, and here's one to check out from Ina Garten:
> Roasted Salmon Nicoise Platter Recipe : Ina Garten : Recipes : Food Network
> More salmon ideas here:
> What to do with leftover cooked salmon? [Archive] - CookingLight.com Community


 
Thanks for the links...both good!


----------



## 4meandthem (May 31, 2012)

buckytom said:


> that's a tricky subject. i agree that the "rule" about cheese and fish not being complimentary is ridiculous. there are certainly a number of exceptions that shoot down the rule.
> 
> but it is a difficult pairing.
> 
> ...


 
I was thinking about a dip today. got a recipe or idea? My idea had tomato and cucumber anfd flaked the cucumber small. That was where I stopped thinking about it. Thinking again maybe sour cream,caramelized onions and the salmon with some other stuff.


----------



## Zereh (May 31, 2012)

I love left over salmon in salads! or w/ cooked or creamed spinach underneath a poached egg for breakfast.


----------



## Cerise (May 31, 2012)

4meandthem said:


> I have been making alot of salmon pasta dishes with capers, lemon,tomato etc. Got something different in mind? Totally different quisine. Kid freindly.


 
Salmon, sweet peas, Orecchiette, diced red onion, red wine vinegrette & dijon 


Sweet Pea and Tuna Salad | Real Simple Recipes


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 31, 2012)

*Unrepetitious On Salmon*

  Buongiorno 4 Meandthem,

Firstly, I do not wish to be repetitious ... 

I have thought of a two ideas, which can be children friendly ...

1st:  Fried Salmon, as you would bread the fish; flour, egg, breadcrumbs and serve with a Hollandaise Dip and a Gorgonzola Dip ... this would entice them ... 

2nd: You mentioned a Pizza using salmon:  here is what I would try;
Salmon seared with leek or spring onion, cherry tomatoes, chive herb, cream cheese ( as the spreadable cheese on the dough base ), dill, slightly tender boiled potato, Capers washed of their brine, and pickle relish  ... 

Risotto or Pasta dishes: I had published a couple of pasta recipes in the Pasta Section using salmon ... One is with zucchini and tomato and the other vodka and smoked salmon ... 

Hope this has assisted.

Have lovely wkend,
Ciao, 
Margi.


----------



## Zhizara (May 31, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> My nephew made a really good salmon casserole that I liked. I'm sure it would work with already cooked salmon. I don't know what all was in it other than salmon and potatoes, but it reminded me of scalloped potatoes, so I think you could just play with the concept and find something you like.



It sounds really good.  Could you ask him for the recipe, please?  I often get canned salmon and am always looking for different ways to prepare it.


----------



## justinejooste (May 31, 2012)

1.Toss into a pasta dish, like fettichini or pasta salad, or warm slightly and put on a roll  with dill infused mayo for a sandwich.
2.Add it to potato chowder.
3.Make a Caesar salad and sprinkle it over the top.
4.Crackers with some cream cheese and have that for lunch with some fresh veggies.


----------



## justinejooste (May 31, 2012)

Uses for leftover salmon? - FoodBanter.com


----------



## Cerise (May 31, 2012)

If you're not pizza'd out, Wolfgang Puck has a great salmon (caviar) pizza, or a lemon salmon pizza w/ capers, dill & cream cheese.

A light Spring dinner idea... 

*Salmon and Asparagus Quiche* 
Add fresh dill, gruyere, monterey jack or parmesan cheese. 

Serve with spinach, cherry tomato & red onion salad, and fresh strawberries for dessert.  I like the way the asparagus is placed in a spoke pattern.  Crustless quiche is good too.

Smoked Salmon and Asparagus Quiche Recipe from Betty Crocker

More ideas:

Salmon Rangoon

I like the combo of potato pancakes & salmon.  Incorporate the salmon into cooked, mashed, cooled potatoes, & fry 'em up. Serve with a beet & goat cheese, & arugala salad.

I have a recipe for smoked salmon eclairs - salmon, cream cheese & ? (have to look it up) wrapped & baked in puff pastry.  Will look through my recipes, if you're interested.


----------



## CharlieD (May 31, 2012)

This recipe could be made with canned or Baked/cooked Salmon. It is a very nice as appitiser:

SALMON SALAD.

Ingredients:

Salmon, pink or red, canned (or cooked) 1-2 cans

Potatoes 2-3

Carrots 2-3

Green peas 1-2 cans

Beets 1-2 cans  

Hard boiled eggs 3-4

Mayo 1 cup or so.

Little bit of water and or lemon juice to dissolve the mayo.

Salt (I do not use pepper, but it is up to you) to taste


A tip. It works the best when you have the same amount of each ingredient and double amount of salmon (separately)


- boil potato with skin on. Peel them after they cool off. 
- peel and boil carrots
- hard boiled eggs.
- canned beets (or you can boil one yourself.  I don't like to do it because it takes too long), but don't use the pickled kind, they have too much vinegar in them.

All of the above can be cooked day in advance and diced or even grated on the big hole grater.


-canned peas.

optional: you can use any vegetables you like i.e. onion or green onion, corn, pickles or cucumbers, some people even put apples. 

-Pink or red salmon - 1 can

(Red tastes better but is more expensive, so I usually get one of each and mix it together). Fish comes with some bones.  Make sure to discard them. Or you can simply bake filet of salmon for about 15 minutes and use then instead of canned stuff.
Mix it well with a fork. I’m a lazy person J and do not like to chew, so I try to mush all my food.   After that, set the spread in the middle of the serving plate and pour the mayonnaise mixture over it. Make sure to cover fish completely, it looks better when served.

-mayonnaise should be dissolved (a little bit) with water and/or lemon juice. Do not add too much juice so as not to overpower the taste of the vegetables and fish. Mayo should be liquid enough to spread over salmon but not too liquid so it runs off.


Put all the prepared veggies in a scoop around the fish. Make it look pretty by putting them in order and somewhat color coordinated. 

Serve like that. It looks very pretty. After everybody stop commenting how beautiful the dish is season and mix it well all together.

Looks beautiful before it was mixed and tastes good after it is mixed, though it doesn’t look that good anymore.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 31, 2012)

Cerise said:


> If you're not pizza'd out, Wolfgang Puck has a great salmon (caviar) pizza, or a lemon salmon pizza w/ capers, dill & cream cheese.
> 
> A light Spring dinner idea...
> 
> ...


 
The quiche is a great idea and so are the others. I would def be interested in the smoked salmon eclairs.


----------



## Debbie Hasbrouck (May 31, 2012)

*Salmon Chowder?*

 How about a Salmon Chowder, making it similar to either New England or Manhattan depending on your liking. I would add some dill and prehaps some lemon juice ( unless you have allready used lemon when cooking the salmon the first time.) Am not sure how I would do a pizza, it does sound good and also interesting too. 

Debbie


----------



## Zhizara (May 31, 2012)

I'm not sure about fresh, but with canned salmon, a capful of lemon juice makes the difference between blah and wow.

I like to make a white sauce and add some cream cheese and parm.  Add the lemon juice to the drained salmon and add at the last minute just to heat through.  Peas and diced roasted red pepper or pimento add some attractive color.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 31, 2012)

Caesar salad with salmon.  I 've seen this on restaurant menus, but haven't ordered it.  

Make your favorite salmon cakes and top with Tzatzki sauce.  It's got dill and cucumber, which goes well with salmon.  Stir in some lemon zest.


----------

